# ROREM HANDLING WORKSHOP 2007



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Dave will be repeating his very successful Handling Workshop in Fayetteville Tx. Jan 26 - 28. 2007.
Limited Enrollment.
Details at www.roremretrievers.com

See you there.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

When I hit submit I got an error: Bad/No Recipient



> There was no recipient or an invalid recipient specified in the data sent to FormMail. Please make sure you have filled in the recipient form field with an e-mail address that has been configured in @recipients. More information on filling in recipient form fields and variables can be found in the README file.


Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the same problem!!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks.
It's working now. Sorry for the inconvenience. (Blame the webmaster)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have lodging info for this?

Thanks!!

M


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

I wish it was on a different weekend.
I'll be at Farmer's in La.

  

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We have been tossing the two of these seminars back and forth. Waiting for an email to make our decision. Leaning towards this one though.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> We have been tossing the two of these seminars back and forth. Waiting for an email to make our decision. Leaning towards this one though.


If you are interested in learning more about dog training, visit Danny.

If you are interested in dog handling in competition, visit Dave.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > We have been tossing the two of these seminars back and forth. Waiting for an email to make our decision. Leaning towards this one though.
> ...


That was pretty much what Troy and I had come up with.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Dave will be holding a summer workshop in Michigan this year also. 
June 29- July 1, 2007.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Acceptance notices for the winter workshop were sent out 12/13.
Anyone who applied and has not received a response please contact me at [email protected] or call 210 535 8638.
Thanks

Sue
Workshop Coordinator


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I would love to go to the one in Michigan in July!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

sueley said:


> Acceptance notices for the winter workshop were sent out 12/13.


So who else is going?

Myself and Bullet will be stepping to the line.

David is going to tag along and pitch birds and pick up what he can from the seminar when not working it.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Lainee, I'll be headed to the MI seminar in Jun/Jul 2007........as soon as the info is available.......always something new to learn........ 8)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Polock said:


> .......always something new to learn........ 8)


AMEN!

You'll enjoy it....I'm so looking foward to this year's seminar.....

FOM


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Paul-TEXAS said:


> I wish it was on a different weekend.
> I'll be at Farmer's in La.
> 
> Anyone have a source of info on this seminar with Farmer ?


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Brad, I am sure it will be alot like the the one you went to a couple of summers ago.

Still a good one for a refresher....Pat


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> sueley said:
> 
> 
> > Acceptance notices for the winter workshop were sent out 12/13.
> ...


There are five of us flying down from the New England area. Myself and Troy, Bonnie and Tom and Miriam. 
Looking forward to meeting you Lainee.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Will info on the Michigan seminar be posted here? I definitely would like to attend, but haven't seen anything on it yet...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Udder Brudder said:


> Brad, I am sure it will be alot like the the one you went to a couple of summers ago.
> 
> Still a good one for a refresher....Pat


That's what I figured Pat. But I went to Rorem's last year so I thought I'd switch it up this time. Have to wait and see how the finances look after christmas.

Also, I got to see the results of the snake breaking in action on my choc. dog this past Oct. Thanks, it really works !


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Bam and I will be stepping up to the line under Rorem's and workshop attendee's watchfull eye. We're there to prove how water weak we are.  

Hope to get some learnin' done.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Howard if your dog is out of Miss T you have TNT at your side. Your lab will probably run the lenght of the state. I train with two labs out of Miss T and they are unbelievable in drive and memory.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope, not Missy, my Miss T pup. She's on injured reserve after a TPLO cruciate repair surgery Dec 15.

Hopefully, she'll be back in limited water training come February and back into full training sometime in March. 

She's one nice marking puppy. We could still eek out a derby career this summer and fall.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Bam and I will be stepping up to the line under Rorem's and workshop attendee's watchfull eye. We're there to prove how water weak we are.
> 
> Hope to get some learnin' done.


Howard-

If you borrow MooseGooser's speedo- we'll never notice how water weak you are! :wink: 

M


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

If I wore Moose Gooser's speedos the police would come and arrest me for cruel and unusual punishment inflicted upon all the attendees at the workshop. If it's a sunny day they'd all be blinded from the glare of all that very pale skin.

I wore shorts once at a trial. The judge said he was going to kick me out for intimidation for trying to blind my dog with the glare. The other judge wondered if I bleached my legs to get that shade of fishbelly white.

I couldn't punish the attendees with the view of all that mass of white sagging flesh.


----------

